# whats the best door gasket for Masterbuilt Two Door Propane Smoker



## john kelly (May 1, 2014)

[h1]whats the best door gasket for Masterbuilt Two Door Propane Smoker[/h1]


----------



## worktogthr (May 1, 2014)

Honestly, I don't think it needs one...I used it all winter long in NY on a lot of single and double digit days and it got up to temp fine.  smoke does come out the top of the door but that smoke has to escape anyway and it's already kissed the food haha


----------



## toddmog (May 5, 2014)

I use the wool version of this: http://bbqgaskets.com/catalog_2.html

I didn't see the need for 800* nomex for a smoker.


----------



## pdqgp (May 5, 2014)

I just installed this one.  Worked out great.   The 1/8" is just perfect for the amount of gap that was present.   The extra nice thing is my smoker has adjustable tension latches that only required a bit of loosening but once closed the door compresses perfectly.   

[h1]*Grey LAVALOCK 1/2" x 1/8" High Temp Premium BBQ smoker gasket Nomex, self stick*[/h1]
Purchased it off Amazon via the Link Here.

Here are some pics:   Click on the images for larger resolution viewing.













IMG_5040copyweb_zps3f9ea6a7.jpg



__ pdqgp
__ May 5, 2014


















IMG_5033copyweb_zps39c81acc.jpg



__ pdqgp
__ May 5, 2014


















IMG_5028copyweb_zps03065c26.jpg



__ pdqgp
__ May 5, 2014


----------



## john kelly (May 6, 2014)

thats a good buy i just ordered one thnx guys let ya know how it goes


----------

